#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-06
<puhig> join #drupal
<guillemhs> hola
<guillemhs> algú per aqui?
<tsdgeos> hola
<guillemhs> aqui comentant la jugada
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-08
<anxel> hola
<anxel> algu em pot ajudar amb l'emulador psx32
<anxel> no funciona
<anxel> holaaa
<anxel> hi ha algu?
<anxel> hola?
<anxel> hola
<anxel> hi ha algu
<guillemhs> hola
<guillemhs> si?
<guillemhs> paco?
<anxel> hola
<anxel> no, no soc paco
<anxel> tinc un problema amb un emulador que me instalat, el psx32
<anxel> comença a demanar-me uns tres cops les claus, les fico, i no surt res a la pantalla
<guillemhs> quines claus?
<anxel> la de administrador
<anxel> diu algo de que vol engegar algo que s'anomena killall audio, i em demana la pass
<anxel> lo matex i res
<anxel> despres em diu qeu vol engenar una altra cosa da on hi es el programa
<guillemhs> com intentes arrancar el programa?
<anxel> doncs de forma normal
<anxel> amb la icona que es crea a la seccio jocs
<anxel> de lubuntu
<guillemhs> lubuntu?
<guillemhs> quina versió?
<anxel> natty narwal
<anxel> una cosa curiosa és que, per instalar el program, me baixat la versio per a 64 bits, pero quan li dono per a que se executi, sen va al gestor de programari de lubuntu, i pareix que alla cerca el programa, pero me fixat que surt algo de que es la versio de 32 bits. Amb aixó ja es per posarse a sospitar
<guillemhs> home
<guillemhs> si
<anxel> a mes a mes, de que el paquet que utilitzo inicialment, es el de 64
<anxel> es algo molt raro
<anxel> intengo buscar al cercador el mateix amb el nom de 64 bits, i no surt res
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-11
<gausach> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-12
<Kpo> Hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-04
<Guest77485> Hola, algú sap si ubuntu 12.04 em pot donar algun problema a l'instal·lar-lo en un netbook?
<tsdgeos> en general la resposta es "no, tot hauria de funcionar"
<Guest77485> tot i ser una mic avellet? amb poca ram i tot plegat?
<Guest77485> vull dir, he trobat la versio 10.04 "probada" per l'asus eee900hd que tinc pero es molt velleta
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-06
<jordisayol> bon dia de l'IPv6!
<jordisayol> Ja heu provat si esteu preparats?
<jordisayol> http://ipv6test.google.com/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, algú de metacity?
<djidji> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, algú de metacity?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-07
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-10
<hombre> bon dia
<hombre> sugerencia per activar dos monitors alhora a la oneiric ocelot amd hardware activat (segona tarja pcie i ram adjudicada a la tarja integrada) i que l'ubuntu ho reconegi ?, merci
<jordisayol> bones hombre, jo només tinc un monitor
<hombre> qui ho pot saber ?
<jordisayol> sant google
<hombre> bona aquesta, coneixes alguna plana web al respecte  que nutreixi aquest aspecte de l'ubuntu ?
<jordisayol> tria tu mateix... http://ves.cat/bejA
<hombre> donç a cercar, merci, baixi be !
<hombre> exit
<hombre> logout
<Joan> Bona tarda catalanas
<Guest82894> Algun hosting de qualitat?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-06-08
<uriol> hola
<uriol> bona tarda
<uriol> no se que passa que no em carrega el firefox
<uriol> em diu que ja n'hi ha un de obert
<uriol> pero al monitor del sistema no surt
<uriol> cap proces firefox
<jordisayol> estrany
<uriol> on puc enganxar el que posa en el terminal ?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/
<jordisayol> http://paste.debian.net/
<uriol> ok
#ubuntu-cat 2014-06-03
<linuxeres> hola
<linuxeres> vull fer una activitat en una llibreria
<linuxeres> es tracta d'una mena de taller per resoldre problemes d'usuaris bàsics
<linuxeres> de Linux
<linuxeres> el que no vull és fer una mena de classe magistral o anant resolent jo els problemes dels que hi participen en el taller
<linuxeres> sinó que més aviat m'agradaria de que entre tots els resolessim
<linuxeres> no sé si algú té experiència en aquest tipus d'activitats
<Han_Solo43> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2015-06-03
<rafael_carreras> hola, arribo tard? :-)
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<aniolgarcia> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> heu parlat de la festa'
<rafael_carreras> ?
<aniolgarcia> no, no havíem començat
<josepgallart> acavem de aribar
<josepgallart> trovo que va anar força be malgrat ser la de meins participacio a Terrasa
<rafael_carreras> hi ha algú? :-)
<josepgallart> hola
<rafael_carreras> ui, que no veia la conversa :-P
<josepgallart> :-D
<rafael_carreras> jo el que veig és que cada cop és la de menys participació
<josepgallart> si estem en epoca de vaques flaques
<rafael_carreras> però vaja, ja ho pensava de fa temps
<rafael_carreras> no sé si és l'època o la tendència
<josepgallart> pero per exemple la xerrda de mibils si que tenia molta gent
<josepgallart> mobils
<aniolgarcia> Jo no sé com havien sigut les altres festes, ja que aquesta era la primera en que assistia, però crec que va anar prou bé
<josepgallart> els de la escola em varen dir que no van tenir gaire temps per promocionrla
<rafael_carreras> sí, jo crec que va anar molt bé
<rafael_carreras> hi van anar pocs alumnes de l'escola
<josepgallart> si es cert
<rafael_carreras> bé, alguna cosa a millorar?
<josepgallart> ens faria falta alguna mena de formacio sobre mobils
<rafael_carreras> i com ho podríem fer?
<josepgallart> dons vindra gent a les installas i no sbrem pas que fer
<josepgallart> aquet mes sortirant dos mobils mes amb ubuntu
<josepgallart> un bq de 5 " i el meizu MX4
<rafael_carreras> pel que sé, instal·lar en un mòbil que no siguin aquests tres, segueix sent complicadíssim, així que no crec que ens haguem de barallar, de moment
<josepgallart> pero recuperar el sistema per exemple
<rafael_carreras> ah
<rafael_carreras> es pot mirar, hi ha molta documentació
<josepgallart> fins ara donem soport a ordinadors amb ubuntu
<josepgallart> si algu vol fer alguna cosa jo puc pasarvos el bq
<rafael_carreras> jo no tinc temps, la veritat
<josepgallart> i man dit que me enviarant un meizu tambe
<rafael_carreras> podríem oferir el bq a algun ubuntaire que vulgui dedicar temps a aprendre i ensenyar els altres?
<josepgallart> si endavant
<rafael_carreras> bé, ho comentarem a la llista de l'equip i, si no hi surt ningú (que no ho espero) ho farem a la general
<josepgallart> ok
<josepgallart> es probable que per la propera festa ja tinguem un altramobil mes que tindra la carecteristica que enchufat a una pantalla es comporta com un ordinador amb unity
<rafael_carreras> això diuen, ja ho veurem
<rafael_carreras> això és el que espera molta gent
<aniolgarcia> home, pot ser interessant, el concepte...
<rafael_carreras> ho és, si funciona bé :)
<josepgallart> ting un conegut que li e plantejat per la propera festa que faci  un taller de com fer scopesper al mobil
<josepgallart> semble que si que o fara
<rafael_carreras> estaria molt bé, som en el punt que calen mots scopes per tirar endavant
<josepgallart> http://chrismwayne.com/?p=277
<rafael_carreras> sembla interessant
<rafael_carreras> com moltes altres coses, no tinc temps de dedicar-m'hi :-/
<josepgallart> espero dedicari unes hores aquest estiu :P
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<josepgallart> no
<josepgallart> potser tindriem que pensar una manera per fitxar gen al equip
<rafael_carreras> aniolgarcia: gràcies per l'assistència i la feina feta
<josepgallart> es cert moltes gracies Aniol
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: alguna idea per fitxar gent?
<aniolgarcia> de res! Ja podeu comptar amb mi per ajudar a les altres festes i en tot el que calgui!
<josepgallart> una convocatoria? a la llista
<rafael_carreras> i com la faries? perquè a mi em fa una mica de vergonya tornar a demanar gent
<josepgallart> es cert
<josepgallart> :'(
<josepgallart> estic preocupat
<rafael_carreras> no ploris, home :)
<josepgallart> :-/
<josepgallart> no tinc cap solucio
<rafael_carreras> jo estava preocupar fa un parell d'anys, ara ja no
<josepgallart> jajaja
<rafael_carreras>  i sembla que encara fuincionem, més o menys
<metallic> mmm... Sé que no és assumpte meu però... De què parleu? @.@
<josepgallart> si sembla mentida
<rafael_carreras> metallic: de la quantitat de gent que col·labora amb l'equip
<metallic> quin equip?
<josepgallart> que es molt poca:-(
<rafael_carreras> el d'ubuntaires, els que organitzem les festes i tal
<josepgallart> comunitat de usuaris de ubuntu en llengua catalana
<metallic> ah!!
<josepgallart> que ti vols apuntar?
<metallic> Doncs no sé? De què va?
<rafael_carreras> has vingut mai a una festa?
<metallic> No :(
<metallic> És una mena de "install party"?
<josepgallart> cada cop que surt una nova versio de ubuntu organitcem una festa de presentacio, amb tallers de programari lliure, xerrades i una sala de install on ajudem a installar ubuntu als ordinadors del usuaris que volen
<josepgallart> aixo o fem nosaltres i totes les comunitats locals de ubuntu areu del mon
<metallic> Ah és veritat, veig que hi havia una trovada el dia 9
<josepgallart> podriem dir que som la representacio de ubuntu al territori
<metallic> Això està molt bé :)
<josepgallart> la nostra pagina: http://www.ubuntu.cat/
<metallic> Sí sí, la conec
<metallic> però fa temps que no la mirava per que no veia molta activitat :(
<josepgallart> la darrera festa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/VividVervet
<rafael_carreras> hi ha fotos de la passada festa aquí: http://blogs.fsfe.org/rcarreras/
<metallic> De fet va ésser allà on vaig veure que hi havia aquest canal de IRC
<metallic> rafael_carreras: tu ets traductor oi? Em sembla que he vist el teu nom a algun lloc del Launchpad :P
<rafael_carreras> ja pot ser, però fa temps que no tradueixo de debò
<metallic> Jo tot just he començat fa unes setmanes hehe
<rafael_carreras> ah, doncs molt bé, sempre calen traductors
<metallic> Hi ha molta traducció al català, molta més de la que m'esperava. :)
<rafael_carreras> sí, som actius
<metallic> De fet jo ara sóc donant les primeres passes per fer paquets deb, no serveixen de res les traduccions si no s'actualitzen els paquets dels repositoris
<metallic> O sigui que fins que no hi hagi una altra versió d'Ubuntu no hi haurà cap festa? :(
<josepgallart> aquestes son les oficials pero si algu en demana amb un format mes petit podem fer xerades o installs
<josepgallart> es el que acostumo a fer jo
<josepgallart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JosepGallart
<metallic> Recomaneu-hi el canal per a que hi entri més gent, des de que sóc aquí només he parlat amb una persona per una questió d'instal·lació d'Ubuntu :(
<josepgallart> pero segons el lloc i disponibilitat o poden fer altres
<rafael_carreras> metallic: ja el recomanem, peo no ens fan cas :-)
<metallic> Bé, ja ho provaré jo a la install party de l'any vinent :/ a veure què tal
<rafael_carreras> al novembre n'hi haurà una altra
<rafael_carreras> en fem al maig i al novembre
<rafael_carreras> com a mínim
<metallic> Perque cada 6 messos surt una nova versió d'Ubuntu, no?
<josepgallart> presentarem ubuntu 15.10
<josepgallart> si
<metallic> Jo encara sóc a la 14.04 :/
<josepgallart> es la LTS podras actualitzar si vols a la propera LTS la 16.04
<josepgallart> LTS (versio de llarc manteniment
<metallic> Estaré més al cas del grup d'ubuntaires de Catalunya doncs @.@
<josepgallart> )
<metallic> A veure si puc anar a la següent trovada :)
<josepgallart> en catala, el nostre territori no nomes es catalunya si no tots els territoris on el catala es llengua de us
<josepgallart> tot i que encare no esta decidit podria ser que la propera festa es fes a Andorra
<metallic> #.#
<metallic> Ho veig complicat doncs
<josepgallart> no pateixis segur que et pots apuntar amb un dels nostres coches
<metallic> :O
<aniolgarcia> Si, jo estic igual... No se pas com m'ho faré amb el tema del transport...
<josepgallart> compartirem coches :P
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, jo me n'haig d'anar a dormir
<josepgallart> si fosim molts poder fer un minibus
<metallic> La veritat és que jo mai he estat a Andorra, seria "matar dos pájaros de un tiro"
<josepgallart> si deixemo aqui
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<josepgallart> des de la paguina podeu controlar al apartat de reunions cuan sera la propera i en seguim parlant
<metallic> :)
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> i també hi ha la llista de correu
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit a tothom!
<josepgallart> ubuntucat-info (ubuntucat-info@cpl.upc.edu),  per a les consultes tècniques. És una llista pública i tothom s'hi pot  inscriure. Si voleu fer-ho, cliqueu sobre l'enllaç que us durà a la  pàgina de l'inscripció.
<josepgallart> bona nit fins la propera
<aniolgarcia> bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-06-07
<pacorivi> Hola
<pacorivi> Només una prova
<Parufito[m]> hola hola
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<AniolM> Bones!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<gallart> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de valorar la festa, què us va semblar?
<AniolM> Va venir força gent a les xerrades, però cap instal
<AniolM> instal·lació*
<gallart> depenem molt de la gent que ens acull i tot i que son encantadors trovo que no van fer masa difusio del esdeveniment
<AniolM> Ah! I l'Aniol i jo necessitem un curs per penjar cartells. Hi ha una foto que evidencia que no és precisament el nostre fort...
<aniolgarcia> Sí, ens aniria bé!
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: només us falta pràctica
<wagafo_> El rafael_carreras i jo som experts
<rafael_carreras> wagafo_: és que ja n'hem penjat uns poquets :-)
<wagafo_> Sempre se'ns cauen, però...
<rafael_carreras> jo m'ho vaig passar bé a la festa, com sempre
<AniolM> Ídem
<wagafo_> Jo també, però no m'agrada qan la gent local no s'implica una mica.
<wagafo_> Més que deixar-nos el local, no van ni dinar amb nosaltres....
<rafael_carreras> sí, hi estic d'acord, però cada cop ens trobem més amb això
<wagafo_> Sí, no hi ha altres propostes, no podem fer res
<AniolM> Sobre el tema dinar, penso que hauria anat millor un restaurant com de costum...
<gallart> jo o prefereixo
<rafael_carreras> sí, jo també, però no em van donar opció, va ser "això és el que hi ha"
<wagafo_> Les xarredes van estar molt bé
<rafael_carreras> i tant
<aniolgarcia> Sí, van ser molt interessants
<gallart> per mi una sem va fer molt pesada
<gallart> i al no tenir feina de install va ser un pal
<wagafo_> Jo en canvi les vaig trobar tots interessants
<gallart> es una cuestio de que el meu nivell es mes baix
<rafael_carreras> teniu algú que hagi comentat que tingui interès a organitzar la propera festa?
<gallart> no
<AniolM> No
<aniolgarcia> tampoc
<wagafo_> Teníem alguns que havien di t alguna cosa que podem tornar a contacter, no? Els dAndorra, i també hi havia un institut crec recordar, que no van concretar
<AniolM> Per aquelles dates també hi ha opció de la Volcànica no?
<gallart> el Joan CiberSheep de mallorca semblava interesat, pero no ser si per ara o probablement per mes endavant
<wagafo_> Estaria bé, però és un cost anar cap allà
<gallart> si es cert
<rafael_carreras> gallart: sí, sempre és per més enllà, us vaig sentir all mex :)
<aniolgarcia> Sí, suposo que jo ho tindria difícil...
<AniolM> El mateix dic...
<wagafo_> Si ens pagquen el viatge, anem on ens diguin...
<AniolM> +1
<aniolgarcia> Així sí!
<rafael_carreras> molt em temo que en cibership no té tanta pasta
<rafael_carreras> sheep
<wagafo_> L'ovella informàtica...
<gallart> si, els caldria trovar un patrocinador ;)
<rafael_carreras> bé, alguna cosa més?
<AniolM> Per part meva res més
<wagafo_> Res per aquí...
<aniolgarcia> per mi tampoc
<gallart> estem convidats a a una taula rodona on ja e dit que i aniria jo
<rafael_carreras> on i quan?
<gallart> i pot ser que el Sisco tambe vingui
<wagafo_> Aviseu a la llista i ho publiquem a la web
<gallart> si voleu els i proposo que organitzin la propera festa
<gallart> a Coll de nargo
<wagafo_> Ah sí, em sembla que el contacte ens el van demanar fa un temps
<rafael_carreras> a veure què t'hi trobes
<gallart> ting el cartell us pasare el enllaç
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<gallart> serem nosaltres algu de la wiquipedia i un representant de guifinet
<AniolM> Saps qui hi va de guifi?
<gallart> no de guifinet no de softcatala el vicens cubells
<gallart> i de wikipedia la ester Sole
<gallart> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-RcXanX11LGTXJVVGlyUmpjWU1fU3h4SGVzbmhTZlBrQ19v
<AniolM> Merci Josep!
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs ja estem
<wagafo_> Bona nit!
<gallart> estic parlant amb el Joan i em diu que canonical pot donar diner per els desplaçaments
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> gallart: ho dubto moltíssim :)
<aniolgarcia> Seria tot un detall...
<gallart> ja li e dit que nosaltres no nem rebut mai
<rafael_carreras> dona diners si vols anar a la ubucon o coses similars
<rafael_carreras> de developers, vaja
<rafael_carreras> bé, us haig de deixar, que tinc molta son
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<gallart> bona nit!!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<Pacorivi> Hola
<Pacorivi> Ja heu acabat?
<aniolgarcia> Hola! Sí, avui hem acabat aviat
#ubuntu-cat 2018-06-06
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> que hi ha algú?
<wagafo> Bona nit! No massa gent per aquí...
<wagafo> Except tu i jo, que sempre ens oblidem de connectar-nos, el món a l'inrevès
<rafael_carreras> haha
<wagafo> Podem enviar un recordatori al Telegram a veure si despertem algú
<rafael_carreras> ja ho he fet :)
<wagafo> Ara ho acabo de veure
<AniolM_> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> hola AniolM_
<wagafo> Hola AniolM_
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: avui estem sincronitzats
<rafael_carreras> bé, el primer punt, el segon, el tercer, el quart i el cinquè són les festes fetes i per fer
<wagafo> Jo de les festes tinc un tema
<rafael_carreras> així que hauríem de valorar les festes
<rafael_carreras> digues, wagafo
<wagafo> El tema que tinc és el mirall, tothom passa de connectar-se, i dóna feina de mantenir-lo
<rafael_carreras> és cert
<rafael_carreras> la qüestió és que les festes són ben diferents del que solien ser
<wagafo> És veriat que quan hi ha bona connexió d'Internet no fa tanta falta, però per princpi hauríem de fer-lo servir
<wagafo> Instal·lacions sempre n'hi ha, excepte a Palma van haver-hi a les altres festes
<rafael_carreras> potser hauríem d'avisar com fer-ho i exposar-ho a la pissarra
<wagafo> Sols es tracta d'agafar un dels cables de xarxa i connectar-se, la resta és igual que sempre
<wagafo> També és veritat que a Tàrrega les instal·lacions des del mirall em donaven un error en un moment de la instal·lació, quan s'havia d'instal·lar el nucli
<wagafo> Això encara no ho he pogut esbrinar, ara provaré més coses, no sé si és un problema de la mini iso o del mirall
<AniolM_> És possible que sigui un mismatch de la versió del paquet entre el servidor i la miniiso
<wagafo> No, no és això, això ho he mirat
<wagafo> Ho hauré de mirar més. Però penso que hem de preguntar a les festes si hi ha bona connexió a Internet, si n'hi ha, potser podem passar del mirall
<rafael_carreras> em sembla bé
<wagafo> A part d'això, totes les festes molt bé, llàstima la de Palma que em vaig perdre la meitat
<rafael_carreras> sí, per mi tot molt bé també
<rafael_carreras> tot i que em costa seguir el ritme
<wagafo> Bé, no tots els any podrem fer el tour que vam fer aquest maig
<rafael_carreras> no, està clar que no
<rafael_carreras> quant a la festa de dissabte, ahir vaig visitar el lloc
<rafael_carreras> està tot molt nou
<rafael_carreras> no vaig preguntar per la connexió a internet
<rafael_carreras> a veure si ho faig demà
<wagafo> Volen fer una festa install normal o alguna altra cosa?
<rafael_carreras> no saben el que volen
<rafael_carreras> que hi anem i tal
<AniolM_> Em sap greu però no podré venir
<rafael_carreras> el paco ens farà un taller
<rafael_carreras> AniolM_: no pateixis, ja sabem que has d'estudiar
<AniolM_> :-)
<wagafo> A vegades hi ha gent que pensa que som un munt i que els omplirem el local, espero que facin difusió i portin alguna gent
<rafael_carreras> sí, però a aquest local no hi cap un munt de gent
<rafael_carreras> hi caben 20 apretadets
<wagafo> Bé, però per escoltar-nos entre nosaltres tampoc no té massa interès, espero que portin alguna gent
<wagafo> Sinó millor fem una jornada de feina interna, seria més profitós
<rafael_carreras> sempre hi ha feina a fer, no cal patir per això
<wagafo> Bé, a veure si s'aclareix una mica de què va aquesta festa, sinó almenys podem fer un bon dinar, que això sempre surt bé
<rafael_carreras> a veure, primer hi ha el taller del paco i després faríem instal·lacions si s'escau
<wagafo> D'acord, cap problema
<rafael_carreras> o traduccions, o treballs diversos
<rafael_carreras> o el podcast :)
<wagafo> D'acord, perfecte!
<rafael_carreras> i per últim, hi ha la festa en línia a sant esteve de les roures
<rafael_carreras> promoguda pel giorgio
<rafael_carreras> que em va dir a Foios que millor que la fem al setembre
<wagafo> El Loco Team d'allà és molt actiu
<rafael_carreras> però hauríem de veure com es fa, quin servei fem servir per fer xerrades en línia, per exemple
<rafael_carreras> no sé com es fa ni quins serveis hi ha
<wagafo> Podem mirar algun tipus de streaming, no sé si hi ha alguna cosa que sigui oberta
<wagafo> Es pot investigar
<AniolM_> Es pot muntar
<AniolM_> Tinc documentació guardada en algun lloc
<AniolM_> El que fan servir als SAXs de guifi
<wagafo> Pot ser interessant muntar-ho
<AniolM_> Si és al setembre tinc tot l'estiu per buscar i mirar-ho
<rafael_carreras> adjudicat!
<wagafo> Si fem alguna no-jam abans ho podem acabar de muntar
<rafael_carreras> \o/
<wagafo> Què dieu de la "bomba Github"?
<wagafo> Ja fora de tema...
<AniolM_> Una empresa privada i de codi tancat és comprada per una altra empresa privada de codi tancat
<wagafo> Sí, però som uns quants que tenim unes quantes coses, hi ha empreses privades de diferent tipus, Microsoft no és qualsevol empresa privada
<rafael_carreras> però ara són bons... hahaha
<rafael_carreras> perdó
<rafael_carreras> :)
<wagafo> UBports de moment ha decidit quedar-se, és veritat que mantenir serveis de núvol és car i no és fàcil muntar-ho i mantenir-ho
<wagafo> Diuen que sempre que no canviïn les coses, de moment es queden
<wagafo> Bé, ja ho comentarem.
<rafael_carreras> és complexe el tema
<AniolM_> El més fàcil és migrar els repos a Gitlab
<rafael_carreras> gitlab rep molts ajuts de MS
<rafael_carreras> per si no ho sabies :)
<wagafo> Gitlab fa servir servidors de Google, l'únic avantatge és que és de codi obert
<wagafo> No sé què és pitjor, Google o Microsoft...
<AniolM_> Doncs no, no ho sabia
<AniolM_> Apple :)
<wagafo> En principi si tens un servidor podries muntar un Gitlab
<AniolM_> En un servidor tinc muntat Gitea
<AniolM_> És més lleuger i en general suficient
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, tots al gitea de l'AniolM_
<wagafo> Sí, muntar una cosa així no és complicat, el problema és donar servei a molts projectes, backups, caigudes, etc.
<rafael_carreras> seguretat
<wagafo> Al final acabes mantenint el servidor i no fent feina
<AniolM_> Tinc un RAID5 + un disc de backups diaris, setmanals i mensuals :-)
<AniolM_> wagafo: El servidor es manté sol al final
<wagafo> Quan són mileres de projectes i repositoris és un merder
<AniolM_> Aquest que tinc és força petit
<AniolM_> El fem servir per guardar fitxers de subtítols i prou
<AniolM_> 16 repositoris
<wagafo> Sols aquest setmana han migrat uns 1000 projectes a Gitlab
<rafael_carreras> sí, ho he vist
<AniolM_> Van publicar una gràfica a Twitter
<AniolM_> La part positiva són els memes que ha deixat xD
<rafael_carreras> vaja, no n'he vist :-(
<wagafo> Jo tampoc
<rafael_carreras> ah sí, el de la nòvia aquell sí
<wagafo> Jo ni aquest he vist
<AniolM_> N'hi ha de molt bons
<wagafo> Nois, he de plegar. Ja estem?
<rafael_carreras> ja estem
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ens veiem dissabte
<rafael_carreras> bona  it
<AniolM_> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> nit
<giorgiograppa> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-03
<giorgiograppa[m]> No, res, escrivint per ací un missatge qualsevol per evitar que em tornen a fer fora de Matrix (que després ve el @wagafo i em reny...).
<sisco[m]> no tingues por de les renyes de @wagafo perquè és bona gent ;)
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-04
<wagafo> <giorgiograppa[m] "No, res, escrivint per ací un mi"> El que renya és el robot, no jo...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No eres tu? Doncs tenia la teua veu...
<wagafo> Alguna veu li havíem de posar.
<sisco[m]> Ei, jo no he escoltat aquest robot
<sisco[m]> On puc provar-lo?
<wagafo> Has d'entrar "@va-digue'm-alguna cosa"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No sé si podràs, crec que només s'escolta amb els airfons...
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> gràcies pel recordatori, a veure si m'ho puc muntar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [gràcies pel recordatori, a veure si m'ho puc muntar], Ja t'has, firat els airfons per escoltar els missatges dels bots? 😇😇😇😇😇😇
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> nopes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> L'accent ripollenc del robot d'aquest canal sí que té gràcia...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo [L'accent ripollenc del robot d'aquest canal sí que té gràcia...], Nah, jo el trobe una mica impostat. A més, té un no-sé-què d'afrancesat, no et sembla?
<sisco[m]> no foteu que quan ens arriba l'avís de reunió també és un missatge parlat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Nah, jo el trobe una mica impostat. A més, té un no-sé-què d'afrancesat, no et s …], És el meu català oriental central septentrional de transició
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Per cert, Aniol, com va allò de fer que els textos del bot surten en versos alexandrins amb rima consonant i, en lloc de simplement llegits, declamats?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Per cert, Aniol, com va allò de fer que els textos del bot surten en versos alex …], Res, que té ínfules de Shakespeare
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @aniolm [Res, que té ínfules de Shakespeare], Homeeeee... Jo ho deixaria així, per provar. Si no ens agrada, sempre ho podem canviar, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> I és clar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> 👍👍👍👍
<giorgio> provant... provant... u... dos... u... dos...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Dos, dos, dos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ;)
<giorgio> Hola, Josep! No em faces gaire cas, que només estic provant el Konversation aquest del KDE per a la nit :-D
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok
<giorgiograppa> I, ara, provant des del Pidgin. No recordava que també el tenia instal·lat ací :-D
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I des del Telegram...
<giorgiograppa[m]> I des del Riot.im (Matrix)...
<giorgiograppa> És com si tingués triple personalitat... només.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Família, sap greu però no arribo a temps ;(
<giorgiograppa> Mecatxis...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bon vespre
<giorgiograppa> Bon vespre, capo di tutti capi
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aquest ordre del dia deu ser antic
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El secretari, fatal, com sempre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bon vespre
<giorgiograppa> pitos al secretari
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon vespre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Avui hem de valorar la festa de Cervelló
<giorgiograppa> No em convenç la cuina japonesa...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Què, us va agradar la festa? Perquè a mi sí
<giorgiograppa> La festa, molt bé. La gent de Cervelló, molt amable i molt interessada.
<wagafo> A mi tambe em va agradar, aquest cop els locals s'ho van currar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Molt bona festa!!
<giorgiograppa> Cafè a gogó! Uooooo!
<wagafo> Que els locals s'ho treballin fa molta diferència
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, jo és tot
<wagafo> Quan t'inviten sols per mostrar que es fa una activitat, però ni els propis que t'inviten participen, és molt trist
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí 🙂
<wagafo> La cervesa, un puntàs
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No us hi acostumeu
<wagafo> Han deixat el llistó molt alt
<giorgiograppa> Oh, sí! La cervesa! rcarreras for president! Ah, que ja ho és, és veritat...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, feia temps que no teníem una festa tan bona.
<wagafo> Que li va passar al de la primera xerrada?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Que no sabia que tenia una xerrada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja el conec, i se l'ha de perseguir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Culpa del secretari, vaja
<wagafo> En fi, jo quan m'ofereixo, quedo pendent...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El Paco no
<wagafo> En fi...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, no esteu molt xerraires avui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Alguna cosa més de la festa?
<wagafo> Per aquí res més
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs res, algun altre tema que vulgueu parlar?
<giorgiograppa> Insistisc
<wagafo> Res per aquí
<giorgiograppa> no entenc la cuina japonesa com a dinar de festa ubuntaire: ahí sí que no...
<wagafo> El mestisatge, @giorgiograpph, és imparable
<giorgiograppa> ...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A mi ja em va estar bé, però m'agraden més altres coses
<giorgiograppa> Nah: amb la cuina tan brutal del restaurant que teníem davant de la biblioteca...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aquell és petit, home, però us el recomanem
<wagafo> Haurem de tornar a provar-lo
<giorgiograppa> Doncs, per mi, a la primera ocasió, eh?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Una no-jam estaria bé
<wagafo> Sí, hi ha feina acumulada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Algu te previst anar a la propera ubucon a Sintra?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Wagafo, fes una llista, si us plau
<wagafo> D'acord, una és recuperar els mapes de la web, s'ha de canviar el google maps per openstreetmaps
<wagafo> Una altra és tornar a muntar el mirall, els últims cops que el vaig intentar fer servir donava un error
<wagafo> I traduccions sempre n'hi ha
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo m'apuntaria al mapa, però haig d'estudiar primer una mica
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, ja ens ho pensarem, per mi podem quedar era treballar i dinar molt bé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sense oblidar l'aperitiu
<wagafo> Tanquem, no?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, perquè sembla que parli sol :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bona nit, ens llegim a la llista
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo escolto amb atencio
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> Treballar i dinar en condicions: aquest és l'estil ubuntaire! Ja direu quan...
<giorgiograppa> Apa, bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-01
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Us heu fixat que el banc Santander ara fa servir la tipografia ubuntu?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> #Maquetenspasta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> On ho has vist? A la web? A un pamflet?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> A la web no.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Hem diu que hi ha 13805 qebs que usen la font ubuntu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> fontreach.com/#font:Ubuntu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [A la web no.], A una sucursal de Lleida
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Llàstima no haver fet fotos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Hem diu que hi ha 13805 qebs que usen la font ubuntu], És que la tipografia mola bastant, la veritat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @SiscoGarcia [És que la tipografia mola bastant, la veritat], Toralment d'acord
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.muylinux.com/2020/06/02/lenovo-thinkpad-thinkstation-certificados-linux/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Està bé
<josepgallart> hola que no tenim reunio?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, demà dimecres. 😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😭 ups creia que era avui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> fins dema
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from insurgente.org: https://insurgente.org/compruebe-si-le-han-colocado-en-su-movil-sin-consultarle-una-app-sobre-el-covid-19/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> amb /e/ no passa, a mi no em surt
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ma mare m'ha passat aquest vídeo ☝🏻. He mirat i, sí, tant en el mòbil com en la tauleta m'han clavat aquesta merda. Sembla, però, que sense l'aplicació del Gobierno de España no fa res, encara. Si algú descobreix com bloquejar o, millor, desinstal·lar aquesta merda, que avise, si us plau (de moment, no ho he sabut trobar).  … A veure
<ubuntaires_teleg>  si m'arriba aviat el PinePhone. De moment, amb el BQ amb UBports vaig tirant.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> xnet n'ha parlat: https://xnet-x.net/inteligencia-artificial-datos-covid19/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A veure...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [amb /e/ no passa, a mi no em surt], Enhorabona. Estic impacient per rebre el meu PinePhone! De moment, ja fa més d'un mes que he clavat la SIM al BQ Aquaris amb UBports, el mòbil i la tauleta només els faig servir a casa. Vigilaré tindre sempre apagat el Bluetooth i la geolocalitzaicó.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> perfecte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ja diràs què tal el PinePhone quan t'arribe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I tant, amb pèls i senyals!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :)
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-03
<giorgiograppa> bona nit! bona nit si no plou...
<sisco> bona nit, per Lleida cauen gotetes ara mateix, però fa unes hores hi ha hagut una bona tronada amb un xàfec important
<josepgallart> bona nit amb pluja i tot !!!
<sisco> :)
<giorgiograppa> ara torna a ploure pel Vendrell; amb coneixement, això sí.
<rcarreras> bon vespre a tothom
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<sisco> hola
<rcarreras> el primer punt és valorar la festa ubuntaire telemàtica
<rcarreras> us va semblar bé
<rcarreras> ? Us ho vau passar bé?
<josepgallart> un exit!!
<giorgiograppa> jo en vaig quedar molt content, de la festa; les xarrades van funcionar, l'assistència superava fins i tot la de moltes festes presencials...
<sisco> a mi també me va sorprendre molt gratament
<giorgiograppa> i, sí, va ser molt agradable poder veure'n les cares una estona.
<sisco> i tant
<aniolgarcia> Sí, va anar molt bé!
<rcarreras> a mi també em va agradar
<sisco> heu tingut algun retorn d'altra gent?
<sisco> vull dir per xarxes o per algun lloc
<rcarreras> jo no, la veritat
<sisco> perquè també estaria bé saber com es va veure «des de fora»
<giorgiograppa> potser per a la propera podríem preparar un qüestionari anònim perquè la gent ens hi pogués deixar el seu parer.
<sisco> és una opció, però la propera ha de ser presencial... que és el segon punt de l'ordre del dia
<giorgiograppa> com que al fer la inscripció s'hi deixa un correu, després de la festa es pot enviar un emili als inscrits demanant-los si la volen contestar.
<sisco> i falta Vicent
<giorgiograppa> es que es podria fer tant si es presencial com si no ho és, això del qüestionari de satisfacció.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells estem de reunió i hi ha un punt que és teu
<giorgiograppa> falta vicent? que rar...
<giorgiograppa> :-P
<josepgallart> :)
<rcarreras> crec recordar que s'havia fet el qüestionari algun cop
<sisco> sí, sí, el qüestionari es podria fer igualment
<rcarreras> ho feia el wagafo
<sisco> i que falti Vicent és el més estrany del món :(
<giorgiograppa> ah, doncs jo no em recordo de cap qüestionari (tinc les neurones socarrades, se m'obliden les coses...)
<rcarreras> ho apuntarem, a veure si el tornem a fer
<sisco> perfecte rcarreras
<sisco> què fem, passem al segon punt, o directament al tercer)
<sisco> ?
<rcarreras> doncs això, el segon punt és Possibilitats d'una festa presencial a València abans de novembre???
<rcarreras> amb tres interrogants
<giorgiograppa> només tres interrogants? pocs em semblen...
<sisco> cert, estava així a l'ordre del dia... un serà pel dubte sobre l'assistència de Vicent :P
<giorgiograppa> crec que seria més bé pel dubte de si tornarem a estar confinats; setembre, octubre... alguns metges diuen que hi ha probabilitats...
<rcarreras> el Vicent és molt optimista i deia de fer-la al juliol, però a mi em fa l'efecte que si es fa al novembre, ja estarà bé, i sinó, a l'abril de 2021.
<sisco> estic amb tu
<giorgiograppa> al juliol, a València, fa molta calor; això sí, si fan alguna activitat de la Fira de Juliol, pot ser un motiu per passar-hi tot un cap de setmana; si coincidís amb la Batalla de Flors, és espectacular. Sempre que s'atrevisquen a fer-la, cosa que no tinc gens clara.
<josepgallart> al juliol encare estarem confinats, amb limitacions
<sisco> no sé, crec que no ho sabrem fins poc abans, però si Vicent ho tenia tot lligat i hi ha capacitat de reaccionar ràpidament podríem fer-ho
<rcarreras> sí, ja ho veurem doncs. Jo no tinc pressa.
<giorgiograppa> més que la capacitat de reacció organitzativa, em preocupa la capacitat de convocatòria en molt poc de temps i en unes condicions que la gent encara té un cert cangueli.
<josepgallart> jo no puc desplaçarme dos pobles mes amumnt, no crec que el juliol pugui baixar a valencia
<sisco> crec que no ho sabrem al menys fins veure què passa el 22 de juny sí és que s'obre al turisme, perquè això pot voler dir que es podran fer altres coses, oi?
<giorgiograppa> pense que juliol és precipitat, encara no ens han desconfinat...
<sisco> jo realment també ho dubte
<giorgiograppa> se'n podran fer, però caldrà veure amb quines mesures de seguretat, amb quines limitacions
<sisco> no sé si agost potser una opció, però llavors jo ja ho plantejaria de cara al novembre junt amb la 20.10
<giorgiograppa> jo crec que és més realista anar pensant en octubre
<rcarreras> jo també
<giorgiograppa> octubre, novembre... sí, juntar-la amb la següent
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<rcarreras> vinga, el tercer punt és Jornada per actualització del wiki de tutorials
<rcarreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Tutorials
<rcarreras> que diu el Paco (que tampoc no ha vingut) que està molt antiquat
<rcarreras> i proposa de fer una jornada per actualitzar-lo
<giorgiograppa> actualitzar-ne els continguts o la presentació?
<sisco> això potser telemàtic, oi?
<rcarreras> sí, clar, telemàtic seria el normal
<rcarreras> com la darrera no-jam que va anar molt bé
<sisco> vull dir que pot fer-se una jornada telemàtica i després que cadascú vagi fent
<sisco> no vaig venir a la darrera no-jam
<sisco> però me n'alegro que anés bé
<rcarreras> crec que durant la jornada es podria fer feina, i podríem discutir alguns punts
<sisco> ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ja estic
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Encara esteu?
<sisco> iep
<rcarreras> home
<sisco> sí sí
<giorgiograppa> sip!
<sisco> tens alguna cosa a dir de la festa presencial a València? deiem que abans de l'octubre-novembre no ho veiem clar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Segons com estiguem
<sisco> doncs això és el que ens fa dubtar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> En principi, només tinguem oportunitat tornem a parlar amb les naus
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Igual té el mes que siga
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Si no tenim seguretat, no
<sisco> doncs potser ens vas informant de les converses, però de moment no ho veiem clar
<rcarreras> doncs com que no en sabem res, parlem de la jornada de treball dels tutorials: esteu d'acord en que es faci?
<giorgiograppa> sip!
<sisco> fa temps que no m'ho miro però segurament hi haurà molta cosa obsoleta
<rcarreras> d'acord, ja l'organitzaré.
<sisco> ok
<sisco> ja estaríem?
<rcarreras> sí, ja estem
<sisco> doncs és de rècord, oi? mitja hora!
<rcarreras> no, n'hem fet de més curtes
<sisco> ah, doncs no ho recordo, però bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> bona nit, cuideu-vos molt!!
<sisco> igualment
<giorgiograppa> igulament!
<rcarreras> bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/155392-international-space-station-switches-from-windows-to-linux-for-improved-reliability
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> A la ISS usen debian
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [A la ISS usen debian], Són intel·ligents
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ara flipo que fessin servir XP i que ara canviïn a debian... 6!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> La notícia és del 2013. Ara tndran strecht al menys
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ara ho entenc
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://ubunlog.com/spacex-usa-linux-y-procesadores-x86-en-el-falcon-9/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart has llegit l'article?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Fan servir windows 10 "per a llegir el correu eletrònic, navegar pel web i entretenir-se"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😂😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> em surt aixo: Este mensaje no está soportado actualmente en Telegram Web. Prueba getdesktop.telegram.org.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Quan?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> cuan escrius tu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Quina cosa més rara
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> He obert el desktop i a mi no em surt
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Tinc el telegram desktop 32899
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> És pel gif animat?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> suposo per que no le vist
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> jo em connecto via web amb firefox
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Serà això, la @resta veieu el gif animat meu?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo veig una foto porno, què has enviat?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> 🤣🤣🤣
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @josepgallart [em surt aixo: Este mensaje no está soportado actualmente en Telegram Web. Prueba …], actualitza el telegram, és perquè el cubells ha enviat una emoticona amb moviment (de les noves) i no es pot veure
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> disculpa... no facis servir telegramweb home! fes servir el client d'escriptori si tens un pc personal (si és compartit no)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [És pel gif animat?], sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> a mi també em passava fins que vaig actualitzar el telegram desktop
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [Jo veig una foto porno, què has enviat?], ja són ganes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @SiscoGarcia [ja són ganes], és el confinament
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Això, això...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> solucionat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> you are the best!
